# which captains of crush?



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

Going to get a CoC gripper but havent got a clue which level to start at. Only ever tried the cheap plastic things that you can pretty much close with 2 fingers however these are supposed to be an altogether different ball game.

So has anybody got one of these grippers? If so which one have you got and what do you think of it. Just asking because they arent cheap and i dont want to get a no.1 if i can close it without too much difficulty before i even start training my grip.

I know its difficult to say because everybody is strong in different areas but any clues at all might help, what do you reckon then please


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

lol yes that the one, the hand springer thingy. Supposed to strengthen grip which will help with the heavier weights, and also give the forearms a bit of a different workout from rolling barbells up and down.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i got the heavy grips which are similar to CoC just cheaper. when i first started i could close the 100 and 150lb ones with ease and struggled with the 200. i can now close the 200 and nearly 250lb ones (they go up to 350lb, this one only 4 people in the world can close lol). so with the CoC if you can get a 3 set or something id go with the ones which are 150, 200 and 250lb resistance.


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

I think they sell em at some gym chains. I know there's 1 in manchester that sells em n u can test a demo


----------



## JDCW (Jan 15, 2009)

I would start with the number one, although potentially this might be too hard if you have a week gri and you might need the trainer.. You might be able to close the number 2 straight out, but it will almost certainly be a bit hard for normal training. The plastic grippers you've been using don't give you any idea of how hard the CoC are.

I got a 1 and 2 when I started. I could get a single right hand rep with a 2 when I first tried, but not with the left. Keep in mind that they are easier to close with the right hand then the left. The spring is is tilted so that you are pulling with it in your right hand and against it with you're left. If you can close the 2 left handed first time you've not been doing any serious grip training then you have got some serious potential for grip strength. If you can train with the 2 on the left hand to start then I'd be very impressed.

The thing about CoC and similar serious grippers is that if you want to get stronger at some point you are going to want to order a harder one, although obviously you want to progress for a while on each level so you're not buying one each month.

To prevent buying a gripper too early once the 1 gets too easy you can always progress to strap holds. Simply get a length of flat webbing, place it through a small plate then crush the gripper onto the two ends of the webbing and lift the weight off the floor. Do this for timed holds.

If you are training with a gripper seriously it can cause some elbow tendinitis, one of the best ways to avoid this it to train finger extension. Place your fingers together (think Jackie Chan Crane Style Kung Fu) and then place an elastic band round them. Practise opening you fingers against them, no need to go super hard - just a few light sets to balance out the griper work you are doing.


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far, big dom a 3 set sounds a good if expensive idea, bkotey i am nowhere near manchester so that will be no good but it did make me wonder who the uk distributor is and ask them if theres somewhere near me that i can have a go.

Metal monkey, cracking post, great idea for extending their useful life as well with the weighted pick ups.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

www.heavy-grips.co.uk

Get all 6 grips for £58.49


----------



## JDCW (Jan 15, 2009)

I've not used the Heavy Grips but that's a really good deal and should keep you busy for some time!


----------

